

Ask HN: Please review cheqpost - ppnyc

I have developed cheqpost.com over the last few days and I'm looking for feedback and tips to market and promote it.<p>cheQpost is a fun, private way of sharing updates, pictures, videos with people who matter!<p>Give it a try and let me know your thoughts.
======
ianpurton
I think first you have to explain what it is. I read part way through the FAQ
and gave up.

Perhaps a screenshot or something but basically....

1\. What problem are you trying to fix ? 2\. How did you fix it ?

~~~
ScottWhigham
I clicked through and thought the same. It reminded me of a page with a "Skip
intro..." flash type thing.

------
ppnyc
Thanks guys, will do something about it.

